# Kann mir jemand erklären, was an zurückgebliebenen Spielen wie Spielautomaten so attraktiv ist?



## chocolatebar (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, wenn dies das falsche Forum ist, um meinem Ärger Luft zu machen, aber ich hatte gerade einen heftigen Streit mit meinem Bruder über Videospiele. Wir sind beide in unseren 20ern und mögen Videospiele, aber ansonsten haben wir absolut keine Gemeinsamkeiten. Wir sind sogar so unterschiedlich, dass ich manchmal denke, dass wir nicht von derselben Mutter abstammen oder dass wir bei der Geburt vertauscht wurden.
Wir haben nur einen Computer zu Hause, und das ist ein relativ leistungsstarker PC. Wir haben den ganzen Sommer über gearbeitet, um genug Geld zu sparen, um ihn zu kaufen, und das ist uns dann auch gelungen. Wir spielen entweder einzeln oder manchmal (allerdings selten zusammen).

In letzter Zeit ist mir jedoch aufgefallen, dass mein Bruder immer öfter an Spielautomaten spielt. Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum er damit angefangen hat, denn das sind die idiotischsten Spiele, die je erfunden wurden. Man steht buchstäblich wie ein Idiot vor dem Bildschirm und wartet darauf, dass die blöden Walzen aufhören, sich zu drehen, damit man hoffen kann, dass man gewonnen hat. Das Schlimmste daran ist, dass man gar nichts kontrolliert! Man drückt einen Knopf und steht da wie ein Zurückgebliebener (nichts für ungut) und verschwendet Zeit und Platz.

Anstatt unseren Computer zu benutzen, um viel interessantere und spannendere Spiele zu spielen, vielleicht die Runden oder Rennen aufzuzeichnen und sie zu posten, verbringt er die meiste Zeit hier https://www.casinoinspektor.de/sonderbeitraege/beste-microgaming-slots/. Ich glaube nicht, dass er schon angefangen hat, Geld zu setzen, aber bei dem Tempo, das er vorlegt, wird das sicher bald passieren. Übersehe ich etwas? Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, was daran so attraktiv ist, sich wie ein Idiot zu verhalten und diese Spiele zu spielen?


----------



## psalm64 (20. Dezember 2021)

Mh, der Beitrag passt ja super zu den Beiträgen von
September:





						Hilfe bei BJJ-Spiel benötigt
					

Hallo zusammen, dies ist wahrscheinlich nicht der richtige Ort für meine Frage, aber ich dachte mir: Wen könnte ich besser fragen als Menschen, die so leidenschaftlich bei Spielen sind wie ich? Sorry schonmal für den längeren Beitrag.  Ich habe mich schon als Kind für Kampfspiele wie Street...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



oder Oktober:





						Hat jemand hier mit religiösen Beleidigungen beim Spielen zu tun?
					

Mein Sohn ist sehr gut in Computerspielen und hat Technik schon immer geliebt. Mein Mann und ich hatten das Glück, aus Pakistan in dieses Land einwandern zu können. Seit dieser großen Veränderung in unserem Leben haben wir nichts als wunderbare Erfahrungen gemacht. Nur mein Sohn hat in letzter...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




September:
 [...] Ich habe mich schon als Kind für Kampfspiele wie Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat usw. interessiert [...] Sogar meine Frau hält mich für ein wenig verrückt [...] und mein Bruder arbeitet bei Blizzard. [...] dass meine Frau Deutsche ist und auch Videospiele liebt. [...]

Oktober:
 [...] Mein Sohn ist sehr gut in Computerspielen [...] Ich habe keine Ahnung von Videospielen. [...]
Mein Mann und ich hatten das Glück, aus Pakistan in dieses Land einwandern zu können. 

Heute:
 [...] aber ich hatte gerade einen heftigen Streit mit meinem Bruder über Videospiele. Wir sind beide in unseren 20ern [...] 

Ok, erst ein Mann (Zockerprofi) mit deutscher Frau, dann eine Frau aus Pakistan ohne  Ahnung von Spielen, beide verheiratet mit Kindern und als letztes jemand in den Zwanzigern, der sich den PC mit seinem Bruder teilt...

Also wenn man schon trollen will im Forum, warum macht man das dann nicht mit unterschiedlichen Accounts?


----------



## Curry (20. Dezember 2021)

psalm64 schrieb:


> September:
> [...] Ich habe mich schon als Kind für Kampfspiele wie Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat usw. interessiert [...] Sogar meine Frau hält mich für ein wenig verrückt [...] und mein Bruder arbeitet bei Blizzard. [...] dass meine Frau Deutsche ist und auch Videospiele liebt. [...]
> 
> Oktober:
> ...



Ich hatte auch erst die alten Beiträge gelesen und dann deinen Kommentar und ich denke mir gerade auch nur: WTF?

Aber für einen Troll ist das eigentlich zu unergiebig.. soviel Aufwand, nur um die Meinung 3ter zu einem Thema zu erfahren??

So wirklich triggert es ja niemand, wenn er den Sinn von Automaten/Glücksspiel nicht versteht.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Dezember 2021)

Sorry, aber der Blödsinn hier führt ja zu nix.

*closed*


----------

